# ICS Benchmarks



## phitch

So, I wanted to benchmark my phone to see where it is at currently. So I am using CM9 SK3 + Faux123 ICS Stock voltage Kernel. These are the benchmarks I have gotten so far. I used Chrome Beta for the Browsermark, but was able to get 119K in the stock browser.


----------



## phitch

Here is a Sunspider of 1835.5ms this phone flies now!


----------



## jwuerz

Thanks for these guys!

Sent from my LG-P999 using RootzWiki


----------

